# [solved] udisk : use predefined name

## toralf

Well, mein encrypted partition at an external USB drive is mounted udner KDE in this way :

```
/dev/mapper/udisks-luks-uuid-7f2f5b8b-fdd2-451f-bb94-faf3fd5aa663-uid1000

                        150229    105809     44420  71% /media/e3743250-6d49-4231-a758-20be59db98c4

```

Now I'm wondering, where I can define for this drive a short-hand name ?Last edited by toralf on Sun Sep 09, 2012 11:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## X-Drum

Hi,

this happens due the lack of label on your luks-encrypted volume.

Assuming your external luks device is /dev/sdc1, you are using ext2/ext3/ext3 

and your preffered short-hand name is storage,  do the following to relabel your volume:

```
cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc1 tmpmap

e2label /dev/mapper/tmpmap storage

cryptsetup luksClose /dev/mapper/tmpmap

```

Now try again to mount your external drive via kde/udisks, the new mountpoint should be: /media/storage

----------

## toralf

works - thx

----------

